# Does a character count as mounted in a chariot re lances?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

ie does he get a +2 on the charge?

rookie q i know

thanks guys


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Generally this type of question belongs in the Rules subforum.

To answer your question: Absolutely. Its pretty unrealistic, and modeling a character as such might look... Odd... But as per the rules, you get the bonuses when charging. My question to the opposing argument would be "So why do crewman spears work?".

Generally when I have a question about the rules, though, I just call GW to get the final word. I'm not exactly sure how phone payment goes in the UK, but I think its at least toll-free here. Good luck!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Chariots are mounts and as such they work as a monstrous mount would- they only give +1S for great weapons, dont allow sword + shield bonuses, give +1S for spears on charge (eg HE tiranoc chariot) and +2S for lances on charge.
The main difference is that they'll be with additional crew and that they can either use the chariots save or have a +2 to their own save against shooting while on a chariot.

Think I got everything.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

On the point about ringing GW for rules questions, I would take it with a pinch of salt, I've done it before and they've told me the wrong thing. Usually there is a contradiction between the local store and the Nottingham one. Though we always take it that the Nottingham one know their stuff.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

and there is your main fault- the people on forum's are pasionately involved in the hobby and have a fanatics love for the rules and their discussion... the blokes on the end of the phone in Nottingham probably play the game but there is nothing that says they'll have a good understanding of the rules.
Many people have posted the GW line's answer in several discussions here on heresy.. the results so far have been pretty iffy: either several people ring and get contradictory answers or what they say is just plain wrong.

That doesnt mean that all GW staff are reliable founts of knowledge either, but most would wither ask around if they dont know the answer (or at least make an unbiased ruling)... In the GW Ive been going to for about 2 years I have long been the 'go to guy' for rules- being the only one in the store who actively takes part in forum rules debate Im normally the best informed (and a near encyclopedic memory of the BRBs for WFB and 40k helps).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

we have a house rule were you still get your +2 St on Chariots cause you are on a stable platform not a animal between your legs.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> you still get your +2 St on Chariots cause you are on a stable platform not a animal between your legs.


Please back this up with actual BRB reference- P64 has the rules for characters on chariots and it says only that "Characters can ride chariots in much the same waythey ride large monsters".
Aditionally, chariots are always listed in the 'mounts' section.

P56 says that you are either "Infantry" or "Mounted", being on a chariot you certainly arent infantry anymore.


----------

